# Clutch Pedal Engage adjustment



## Rainmaker1$ (Apr 30, 2018)

1966 GTO. My clutch engages at a very high position. Information on where and how to make adjustments 
Thanks Gary


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

time for a service manual ..............
https://www.factoryrepairmanuals.co...Lk9AUuWoY8VTMEC0gSJ6g9f2ldQ8vSHUaAsaTEALw_wcB

heres the part

make sure your spring is functioning correctly
https://www.chicagomusclecarparts.com/collections/1964-67-gto-clutch-linkage-parts
part number 19


----------

